# Laptop for moderate gaming



## idkwho (Aug 24, 2015)

I am currently looking for a laptop with 
- 15.6 inch FHD screen
- I play a shitload of DotA 2, I know these MOBA games don't require a lot of GPU power, but I am willing to invest for something that runs it at constant 60fps on highest settings. From what I have found so far, it seems a 950M will hit the sweet spot, but doesn't seem there a lot of laptops out there with it.
- Budget around 60k.

Also looking to buy in India only, not possible from outside.
Any suggestions?

Edit: Formatting for required format.


1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
60k (65k max) INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Playing DotA 2 primarily, but also might play some other titles. Watching movies.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
60fps on maxed out settings in DotA 2.


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Lenovo
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ): Full HD
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ): Normal
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ): Preferably local, (in Hyderabad?). Could also maybe buy online.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 24, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## idkwho (Aug 25, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html



Replied in appropriate format.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2015)

Get Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay. Best config in your budget.


----------



## idkwho (Aug 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay. Best config in your budget.



Came across this, but unfortunately the listing already ended. And I can't seem to find it anywhere else at the same price. Priced at 70k everywhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2015)

idkwho said:


> Came across this, but unfortunately the listing already ended. And I can't seem to find it anywhere else at the same price. Priced at 70k everywhere.


Then wait for it to get back in stock. Don't buy any laptop with anything less than 950M in 60k.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah you should wait for the relisting of the product.


----------



## idkwho (Aug 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah you should wait for the relisting of the product.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Then wait for it to get back in stock. Don't buy any laptop with anything less than 950M in 60k.



Are there any other options with 940M apart from the HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 27, 2015)

idkwho said:


> Are there any other options with 940M apart from the HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX?



That HP one might be the best option if you exclude ASUS

If you can't wait for relisting
Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.70999 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onli


----------



## idkwho (Aug 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> That HP one might be the best option if you exclude ASUS
> 
> If you can't wait for relisting
> Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.70999 Price in India - Buy Asus GL552JX-CN009H ROG Series GL552JX Core i7 - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Windows 8.1/2 GB Graphics) Notebook Black Onli



Spec wise what's the difference from the Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D posted earlier in this thread? Seems the same, only the Asus ROG GL552JX DM087D seems cheaper because imported.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 29, 2015)

idkwho said:


> Are there any other options with 940M apart from the HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX?



Look for atleast 950m if looking to game at moderate to high settings.


----------



## Assassini (Aug 30, 2015)

Check this out:
Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 31, 2015)

Its not full HD 1080p sadly


----------



## idkwho (Aug 31, 2015)

Assassini said:


> Check this out:
> Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay







mikael_schiffer said:


> Its not full HD 1080p sadly



Yeah, would have been pretty close to what I wanted otherwise. Guess I'll wait a couple of months and hopefully some new models come up.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 31, 2015)

idkwho said:


> Yeah, would have been pretty close to what I wanted otherwise. Guess I'll wait a couple of months and hopefully some new models come up.



I'm just waiting for AZOM to build their Sager laptops with 860M


----------



## idkwho (Aug 31, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I'm just waiting for AZOM to build their Sager laptops with 860M



I asked for a quote from them about a week back. They only offer 970/980M. When I said I am particularly looking for at most a 960M, I didn't really get the vibe that they were looking to go below 970M :/


----------

